# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  windows 7 не удается подключиться к службе уведомления о системных событиях

## Александр45

обрый день, постараюсь подробнее описать следующую проблему
В последнее время стала происходить одна и та же ошибка. «*Windows не удается подключиться к службе «Служба уведомления о системных событиях». Эта проблема препятствует входу в систему пользователей с ограниченными правами. Пользователь с правами администратора может посмотреть журнал системных событий*.»
Не могу зайти через другую учетную запись.
Предвестником возможно стало следующее:
Установлен проводной интернет к стационарному компьютеру №1, через хаб подключаю другой компьютер №2, раньше работать могли сразу 2 компьютера одновременно в сети интернет.
Со временем сделал виртуальную мини сеть Wi-Fi через командную строку на компе №1, подключал несколько устройств, все работало. Через какой-то промежуток времени, когда комп №2 подключенный через хаб находился в интернете, какое-то время, затем был выключен, а комп комп №1 включался, то не мог подключиться к интернету, и отображался желтый треугольник на *Сети*, подождав минут 30-40 и выполнив устранение проблем, нажав на *красный крестик в Центре управления сетями и общим доступом*, комп №1 начинал работать (после 3-х, 4-х раз). Физические адреса у 1,2 компов одинаковы.
Для того, чтобы долго в последующем не ждать, выполнял через км.строку *netsh* *winsock* *reset и* *nets* *hint* *ip* *reset.* Перезагружал №1 и доступ к интернету появлялся, но не всегда.
Если работаешь на комп №1, после подключаешь комп 2, то таких проблем на нем нет, он сразу получает доступ к интернету.
 И вот 2 дня назад появилась надпись  *windows 7 не удается подключиться к службе уведомления о системных событиях.* Зайти через другую учетную запись не получилось, только через Администратора. А если все же пытаешься зайти не через Администратора, то появляется черный экран и только мышка.
 Сделал восстановление системы, вернулся к предыдущей точке, вроде помогло, и сразу после восстановления у антивир KIS появилась надпись «*Компоненты защиты повреждены*», рекомендовали переустановить версию, использовал версию 14.0.0.4651 (f), переустановил заново.
Вроде работало и надписи не появлялось, но через 2 перезагрузки снова при включении сначала надпись «Пожалуйста, подождите» и затем *windows 7 не удается подключиться к службе уведомления о системных событиях.*
Заходил в службу с уведомление о системных событиях, вроде все стоит на автомате, в чем причина не могу понять. Или KIS барахлит (лицензионный), или служба winsock сбилась? На вирусы проверял, вроде нормально.
Посмотрите пожалуйста, что можно сделать в данном случае?
Логи прилагаю.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *Александр45*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

 Помощь в лечении комьютера на VirusInfo.Info оказывается абсолютно бесплатно. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## mike 1

Здравствуйте! 

Закройте все программы, *временно* выгрузите антивирус, файрволл и прочее защитное ПО.

*Важно!* на Windows Vista/7/8 AVZ запускайте через контекстное меню проводника от имени Администратора. Выполните скрипт в АВЗ (Файл - Выполнить скрипт):



```
begin
 DeleteFile('C:\Windows\system32\Tasks\Lyrmix Update','64');
 DeleteFile('C:\Windows\Tasks\Lyrmix Update.job','64');
ExecuteSysClean;
RebootWindows(false);
end.
```

*Внимание!* Будет выполнена перезагрузка компьютера. 

*Важно!* на Windows Vista/7/8 запускайте HiJackThis через контекстное меню проводника от имени Администратора. Пофиксите в HiJackThis (некоторые строки могут отсутствовать).



```
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search.babylon.com/?affID=112250&babsrc=HP_ss&mntrId=525dd54c000000000000000000000000
O2 - BHO: DealPly - {EF7BD87A-8024-11E2-F316-F3E56188709B} - C:\Program Files (x86)\DealPly\DealPlyIE.dll
O2 - BHO: DealPly Shopping - {4B6ACEA2-308A-4876-AD36-57CEC5B4FCC7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\DealPly\DealPlyIE.dll
```

Скачайте *AdwCleaner (by Xplode)* и сохраните его на *Рабочем столе*.Запустите его (в ОС *Windows Vista/Seven* необходимо запускать через правую кн. мыши *от имени администратора*), нажмите кнопку *"Scan"* и дождитесь окончания сканирования.Когда сканирование будет завершено, отчет будет сохранен в следующем расположении: *C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[R0].txt*.Прикрепите отчет к своему следующему сообщению.

Подробнее читайте в этом руководстве.

----------


## Александр45

Выполнил вышеукзанные действия, пока все так же,  увеличилось время перезагрузки. 
Направляю новые логи.

----------


## mike 1

Логи в порядке.

----------


## Александр45

но через другую учетную запись по-прежнему не получается зайти, т.к служба не подключается. И долго грузится.

----------


## mike 1

Вставьте диск, с которого устанавливали Windows (либо другой но с той же локализацией и тем же сервис паком (SP) что установлен у вас.Если у вас windows Vista или windows 7 откройте меню "Пуск" ("Start") и в строке поиска введите "cmd". На результатах поиска нажмите правой клавишей мыши и выберите пункт "Запуск от имени администратора".Если у вас windows XP откройте меню Пуск (Start) -> Выполнить (Run)Введите sfc /scannow и нажмите Энтер.Система восстановит недостающие или изменённые системные файлы, для этого может потребоваться перезагрузка.

----------


## Александр45

Попробовал, после проверки было написано, что проблем выявлено не было, целостность файлов не нарушена. Даже не знаю, что можно еще сделать, чтобы заработало, и комп так долго грузится, раньше окно перед запуском не появлялось [B]*Пожалуйста подождите*, никак не могу исправить, может есть еще варианты какие-либо, т.к через другую учетную запись, не являющейся Администратором вход не осуществляется.. :Sad:

----------


## mike 1

Создайте новую точку восстановления. Нажмите *Пуск - Программы – Стандартные – Служебные – Восстановление системы*, выберите *Создать точку восстановления*, нажмите *Далее*, введите имя точки восстановления и нажмите *Создать*.


Скачайте *Windows Repair (all in one)* с этой страницыУстановите программу и запустите ее.Перейдите на вкладку *Step 2* и запустите проверку диска нажатием кнопки *Do It* - *Компьютер будет перезагружен!!!*После окончания перейдите на вкладку *Step 3* и таким же образом запустите *SFC*После окончания перейдите на вкладку *Start Repairs* => Нажмите кнопку *Start*На предложение создать точку восстановления ответьте *Нет*В левой части окна отметьте галочками следующие пункты и затем кнопку *Start*

```
Remove Policies Set By Infections 
Set Windows Services To Default Startup
```

*НЕ ИСПОЛЬЗУЙТЕ* компьютер пока идет сканирование.После процедуры восстановления может *потребоваться перезагрузка*.

----------


## Александр45

Выполнил все вышеуказанные действия, скачал программу, даже установил обновление на проверку подозрительных файлов, там только с Step 3 и Step 4, а Step 2 Clean your system from infection. На ошибки он проверил при перезагрузке, выполнил Start Repairs он вначале поставил галочки автоматически на все, я указал только 2. 
Но результат все тот же. Отключал оборудование лишнее от компа, проверял на ошибки диск, пытался выполнить восстановление предыдущих точек, запускал и останавливал данную службу вручную, но абсолютно никакого варианта. 
Даже не знаю, каким способом можно исправить все. Уже ни вирусов, ни системных ошибок, по идее все должно работать, но для компа все усилия безуспешны.

----------


## Александр45

Может есть еще вариант? Когда были предыдущие точки восстановления пытался к ним вернуться, вроде все стабилизировалось, но через 2 перезагрузки все точно такая же проблема. Окно приветсвия, "Добро пожаловать" висит около 5 минут, затем на секунду темный экран снова "Добро пожаловать" и только после этого появляются учетные записи. и постоянно выскакивает окно, что  Windows не удается подключиться к службе «Служба уведомления о системных событиях». 
Не очень хочется переустановкой заниматься, по новой все настраивать. Пожалуста, подскажите, что можно еще попробать??  :Sad: (

----------


## mike 1

Пока нет идей. Проблема с вирусами не связана.

----------

Александр45

----------


## Александр45

Удалось решить проблему. Дело о казалось все в оборудовании.
Все дело оказалось в микшере входа звукозаписи. Может из-за того, что сразу подключен микрофон и отдельно муз.центр, но как только вытаскиваю его из гнезда, загрузка проходит без сбоев. 
Скорее всего одно из двух устройств нужно отключать перед запуском системы.
Что только не перепробовал, хорошо, что вирусы удалил. 
Спасибо за помощь. 
Всем у кого схожая проблема попробуйте поотключать все аудиоустройства.

----------

